# Thank you for swimming by



## LaLeeRu

Hi,
I am making my daughter's thank you note for her mermaid-theme birthday party. I would like to write, "thank you for swimming by and thank you for celebrating Susie's birthday with us."

Here's my attempt:
*Merci d'avoir nagé à chez nous et [...]*


----------



## tartopom

Merci d'être venu(e) nager chez nous et  ...


----------



## broglet

merci de nous visiter à la nage?


----------



## tartopom

Oui, bro. Mais tu crois pas qu'on pourrait penser que les invité(e)s doivent nager jusqu'à la maison / piscine /baignoire de Sue ?  
I thought the mermaids and co had swum at Susie's.


----------



## broglet

Oui mon amie montilienne, mais seulement _jusqu'à_ la maison (dans une rivière peut-être). De vraies sirènes ne nageraient pour rien au monde dans une piscine ou une baignoire


----------



## Itisi

Merci d'être venus vous plonger chez nous


----------



## pointvirgule

Well, LaLeeRu, since you're a fellow Montrealer, I would suggest this Quebecism:
_Merci d'être venu_[_e_][_s_]_ faire une saucette chez nous. _


> Québec. Familier. Petite baignade.
> Québec. Familier. Brève visite faite à quelqu’un ; court séjour quelque part : De retour d’une saucette à Montréal.
> (Larousse)


It works on both counts. 

Added – Also possible, in a more universal French: _d'être venu_[_e_][_s_] _faire trempette chez nous_.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

pointvirgule said:


> Well, LaLeeRu, since you're a fellow Montrealer, I would suggest this Quebecism:
> _Merci d'être venu_[_e_][_s_]_ faire une saucette chez nous. _
> 
> It works on both counts.



Lovely! Do you think it would be understood in other Francophone countries?


----------



## pointvirgule

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Do you think it would be understood in other Francophone countries?


My guess would be probably not*, but see my addition above.

* Cause, y'know, when the dictionary says "Québec," it means "Québec..."


----------



## Blougouz

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Lovely! Do you think it would be understood in other Francophone countries?


Lovely, but would not at all been understood in France... Could be misunderstood with "se prendre une saucée" meaning to have walk under the rain...

Idea: merci d'avoir nagé jusqu'à nous... 
Or: jusqu'à chez nous... 
Or: jusqu'à la maison...
Or: merci d'avoir piqué une tête pour nous rendre visite...


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> _Merci d'être venu_[_e_][_s_]_ faire une saucette chez nous. _


  I thinks it's perfect for LaLeeRu's  Montreal context.  I love that it works on both counts  :  _coming  (dropping, swinging) *by* /swimming *by*_.

Otherwise, in my opinion « _être venu(es) faire trempette_ » works better than any suggestion that implies swimming *to *or* at* Susie's house.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

pointvirgule said:


> Added – Also possible, in a more universal French: _d'être venu_[_e_][_s_] _faire trempette chez nous_.



When I clicked on farie trempette, I didn't see any reference to making a brief visit (dropping by). I guess "dripping by" is a little far-fetched...


----------



## Parigigi

ou encore "d'être venue/passée boire la tasse chez nous", qui permet un jeu de mots différent…


----------



## pointvirgule

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> When I clicked on farie trempette, I didn't see any reference to making a brief visit (dropping by).


I didn't say _faire trempette_ had this meaning. It means "to have a short swim."


Parigigi said:


> ou encore "d'être venue/passée boire la tasse chez nous", qui permet un jeu de mots différent…


Mais _boire la tasse_ veut dire : avaler de l'eau en se baignant ; et _boire la grande tasse_, c'est carrément se noyer. Je ne pense pas que cela convienne.


----------



## Parigigi

@pointvirgule Ce n'est pas une traduction parfaite, mais un pas de côté humoristique, une variation sur "passer boire verre"…


----------



## pointvirgule

Parigigi said:


> Ce n'est pas une traduction parfaite, mais un pas de côté humoristique, une variation sur "passer boire [un ?] verre"…


Mais il s'agit de la fête d'anniversaire d'une petite fille.


----------



## joelooc

merci d'être passée d'un coup de nageoire  ?


----------



## petit1

Merci d'être venu partager notre baignade. (_"ploufer" avec nous _; expression familiale )


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> Merci d'être venu partager notre baignade.


C'est joli !


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve ça joli aussi.  Mais peut-être plus pour une fête d'été au bord de la piscine ?

Si la fête sous le thème de  (je présume) « La Petite Sirène » a eu lieu récemment, Suzie et ses copines n'ont pas dû se baigner.
Il fait bien trop froid à Montréal en avril.  

Est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose avec « univers aquatique » / « sous la mer » (comme celui du thème) ?

Under the sea party. Sign at the exit door.
Mermaid party tags


----------



## petit1

Ils ont peut-être une piscine intérieure.


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Ils ont peut-être une piscine intérieure.


  J'allais justement ajouter : _ à moins qu'ils aient une piscine intérieure_.  

J'ai présumé depuis le début que le jeu de mots ("swimming") était en raison d'un thème déco « sous la mer ».

Thank you for swimming by my mermaid party


----------



## LaLeeRu

Oh my goodness! I can't thank you enough for all of these WONDERFUL suggestions! Now the only problem is deciding on just one of the connotations that I want to go with! Many, many thanks!


----------



## Itisi

Déguisé en sirène, ça ne doit pas être commode de nager, peut-être que la piscine n'est pas nécessaire !


----------



## Nicomon

Bien sûr que la piscine n'est pas nécessaire. D'où le   (petite blague, donc).

À moins que j'aie mal compris, ce qu'il faut, c'est un jeu de mots entre  _coming by (dropping by, swinging by) _et _swimming by.  _
C'est pour ça que j'aime la suggestion de pv... pour un contexte québécois.

Je ne crois pas que les fillettes se soient baignées / aient nagé.  Ni même qu'elles étaient toutes déguisées en sirènes.

Il se peut que je me trompe, mais je pense que c'est un thème comme sur ces photos.


----------



## Itisi

Et mon 'peut-être' étaiit ironique, d'où le   Ce serait la noyade des naïades !


----------



## pointvirgule

LaLeeRu said:


> Oh my goodness! I can't thank you enough for all of these WONDERFUL suggestions!


You're very welcome. I hope your party went swimmingly.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Ce serait la noyade des naïades !


 Excellent!   Je n'avais pas saisi l'ironie de ton « peut-être ».

And thank you pv.   I just learned  go swimmingly.


----------



## petit1

Peut-être quelque chose comme "faire un plongeon jusque chez nous" ????


----------



## Itisi

Je me permets de me citer ! (#6)





Itisi said:


> Merci d'être venus vous plonger chez nous


----------



## petit1

Toutes mes excuses, Itisi. Je n'avais vu cette proposition. J'ai donc un peu modifié la mienne.


----------

